# Wine rack photos/dimensions



## BobF

I completed a couple of 54 bottle racks a few days ago. They are based on Wade's racks, modified to be built with common 1" X 2" (3/4" x 1-1/2" actual) lumber available at Lowes, Home Depot ...

All horizontal strips are 31" long
Verticals are 34-3/4" long.
Short pieces attaching front/back are 7-3/4"

Spacing from the bottom of a horizontal to the bottom of the next above is 6-1/2". This gives 6 levels with an additional 3/4" at the top.

I used a bench mounted belt sander to scallop the rear horizontals. I first marked the center, then 4 additional marks each side of center spaced 3-1/16". I free-handed this step and will likely use a router for more precise work next time. The radius isn't an exact match, but the bottles don't roll around.

The screws showing in front could easily be counter-sunk and puttied for staining.

Of the types available at Lowe's, I chose poplar. At a shave under $4 ea for eight 6' long pieces, the cost runs ~$32 per rack plus tax and screws.

Pine was cheaper, but straight pine was non-existent. Red oak was $5.60-ish each which still isn't bad considering ...

Using oak and a router here and there you should be able to make something nice enough for display.

I built these to store wine in the unfinished part of the basement


----------



## xanxer82

Looking great. Are they stackable? You're going to run out of room if you're as obsessed as Wade


----------



## Tom

I would suggest to fasten the rack to a wall (juct in case).
Looking good..


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice job. I would keep building though as this is an obsession. I agree with Tom, I would absolutely fasten to the wall. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BobF

Tom said:


> I would suggest to fasten the rack to a wall (juct in case).
> Looking good..


 
I secure them to the wall with 1 x 2 scrap blocks. They fit perfectly between rear horizontals and the wall.


----------



## BobF

xanxer82 said:


> Looking great. Are they stackable? You're going to run out of room if you're as obsessed as Wade


 
No, not directly stackable. It would be easy enough to dowel some top/bottom I guess.

I have room for eight of these under shelves before I have to worry about stacking, so I have a while to come up with a plan


----------



## ffemt128

Looks good. I was looking for plans for a "wine cube" to build for our dining room.


----------



## Runningwolf

Bob, like I said before you did a great job. Just an idea, before I considered stacking the racks I would consider just getting longer 1X2's and make the size you want in the future. I am not sure how you sanded those grooves for the bottles but it worked out pretty good by the looks of it. Would it be possible to clamp two of the rails together and use a hole saw to make the grooves? I am always interested in seeing other wine racks/rooms of the members on here.


----------



## Wade E

He used the front egde of the belt sander for making those grooves, next best thing to a spindle sander! Nice job, Another thing you could do instead of puttying the screw holes is to get button head wood plugs in that species of wood or even better something different like a darker or lighter wood that will make it stand out better, I screwed mine from behind on both sides of the rack so there are no screws in the face. I would use decking screws and not sheetrock screws to build these racks as sheetrock screws dont have much tensile strength!


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Looks good. I was looking for plans for a "wine cube" to build for our dining room.



Go to this site http://www.wineracksamerica.com and click on the wine rack you want. When you get there click on assembly instructions. They not only give you assembly instructions but they give you all of the demensions of the wood. I built the smaller cubes from this site and made a stackable modular unit. Each one holds two cases of wine. It really helps if you have a dado blade wine making cube racks. Below is a picture of the one I made. Incidently this is an old picture and the racks are full now...LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> He used the front egde of the belt sander for making those grooves, next best thing to a spindle sander! Nice job,
> 
> Hey now thats an idea! I like it. I was having a brain fart wondering how he did that!


----------



## TheTooth

Here's what I did when I made the cellar in the garage. I used cheap 1x2 to make the double-deep single bottle racks. The bulk storage is made from 3/4" plywood, which was probably overkill.






It's not properly finished and/or pretty... but it does what we need for now. Maybe in the future I'll put something together from better materials. LOL


----------



## BobF

Runningwolf said:


> Would it be possible to clamp two of the rails together and use a hole saw to make the grooves?


 
I think the proper diameter hole saw would span all the way across two 1x2's.

For the next units I won't be so lazy. I'll get the router out ans set it up to do a proper job.

My goal this time was to be able to build with minimal equipment. A chop saw, belt sander and a cordless drill was all I used.

I figure storage for a cost of roughly 58 cents a bottle is pretty good


----------



## BobF

TheTooth said:


> Here's what I did ...


 
I like it!!


----------



## BobF

Runningwolf said:


> Just an idea, before I considered stacking the racks I would consider just getting longer 1X2's and make the size you want in the future.


 
The problem I have is finding 1 x 2 lumber straight enough. I used 6' lengths for this. If I needed something straight for longer than 34" I would have been out of luck.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tooth, very nice!


----------



## Wade E

BobF said:


> The problem I have is finding 1 x 2 lumber straight enough. I used 6' lengths for this. If I needed something straight for longer than 34" I would have been out of luck.



Pretty much what I was up against except that anything longer then what I had to work with would have cost me money as all the wood I used was scraps from work for free. longer stuff goes back into inventory.


----------



## TheTooth

BobF said:


> The problem I have is finding 1 x 2 lumber straight enough. I used 6' lengths for this. If I needed something straight for longer than 34" I would have been out of luck.



I bought a bunch of the cheapest 1x2x8's I could find. I think they were under $2/piece. If they were bowed, the wood glue and nails from the nail gun straightened them out as I assembled.

Admittedly, they aren't as nice looking up close as the material you got, but they got the job done. When I add more racking to the room, I'll probably cough up the extra dough for the better looking stuff and maybe stain it or something. My attempt was to just get something up quickly so we could use the cellar. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

When I built mine I bought select pine 1x6 or 8 and ripped it. You get a lot better pieces that way. Of course it cost a little bit more.


----------



## TheTooth

That makes sense. You definitely get better lumber that way. That's why your racks look so good and are likely continue to do so when mine are falling apart.


----------



## Rock

Lots of nice racks on this thread.


----------



## Horkalugi

If looks isn't important, put a plywood blade on your tablesaw and buy 1 sheet of 1" plywood and rip into 1" x 2"- 8 foot lengths. Plywood @ $48 per sheet gets you 23-24 perfectly str8 lengths. $2.00 per is cheap with no knots and way stronger than ordinary wood. Doesn't crack either when you drive a screw into it. Hey, if you're set up to rip 1, you may as well rip 24. If not, uncork a couple and get ripped (only if you don't plan on playing with your tablesaw).


----------



## Wade E

Youre a sick pup Rock, just sick!


----------



## mxsteve625

*Wine rack installed today*

The attached are photos of a 54 bottle rack I installed today in a corner of my utility room which stays 55 to 60 degrees during the winter. Summer may be an issue, we'll see.

I used a bench mounted drill press with a 3-1/2 inch hole saw for the rear horizontals and a 1-1/14 inch hole saw for the front horizontals. All were set at 3-1/2 inches on center horizontally. The 3.5 inch on the rears were set at a depth of 1/2 inch and the fronts were set at a depth of 1/4 inch from the tops. Once the jigs were set up it was pretty simple and straight foward. Only problem was alot of hand sanding. Bought stain but decided no to finish at this time.

The spacing of the horizonals are 5.5 inches with the exception of the bottm. The bottom I used 1 x 3 versus the 1 x 2 used on the remaining rack to keep the bottles off the floor.

Overall deminsions are 35 inches tall (not counting the shelf) by 34 inches wide by 7-1/2 inches deep.

I made provisions for a shelf top for the next couple secondary fermenters...may have to beef up the supports a little.

May have to consider another optional location once invrntory increases.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice Steve. Won't belong before it gets filled up. Better get started on the nest three or four racks..LOL


----------



## mxsteve625

Problem is I don't know where I'm going to put them. I'm a beer drinker and my wife likes wine. At the rate were going i will carboys stacked up before bottling.


----------



## Wade E

Very nice looking!


----------



## twistedvine

That is one of the nicest looking racks that I've seen in a long time...but no, seriously all joking asside. It is a really nice rack.


----------

